# Copying DVD to PC or NAS drive



## greglett (Dec 10, 2006)

Hi,
I am trying to copy one of my DVD's to my PC in order to explore my options for a DVD server.
I was told Handbrake would work but I am not having any luck.
Will this software work? Could my DVD's have copy protection?

Thanks.


----------



## chris71478 (Dec 2, 2011)

Handbrake will not work on copy protected disks. There are other programs that will. The process of putting a DVD on a hard drive is called ripping. Be advised, you're dealing with a gray area of the law, and I'm not sure if this forum allows such chat.


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

DVD Fab is your friend


----------



## greglett (Dec 10, 2006)

Thanks Guys. I know its a Gray area here with ripping even though I own these DVD's.
My 300 Disk changer crapped out some time ago and wanted to go in a different direction.


----------



## Mopar_Mudder (Nov 8, 2010)

Yep DVD Fab is my favorite for DVD ripping also.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

vann_d said:


> DVD Fab is your friend



DVDFAB IS MY FRIEND TOO :jump:


----------



## greglett (Dec 10, 2006)

Thanks guys! This program really works well.


----------



## greglett (Dec 10, 2006)

I noticed something the DVD's I ripped, sub titles. I didn't notice an option to shut that off. What am I missing?


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

There is a window with the language and audio formats to be copies. I always uncheck these boxes and copy only the main language and audio formats . Ill try to post up a pic. Depending on what media player your using there may be an option to turn off Subtitles. Try XBMC for example (free)


----------



## greglett (Dec 10, 2006)

Thanks. I am using apple TV for playback. I noticed it on the DVD FAB preview as well. I will look for the
check boxes you refereed to.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Any subtitiles and foreign languages will be in this box. I always choose MAIN MOVIE instead of COPY DISC which deletes all the trailers as well and gives you more options. 
There is a firmware "update" as well that will install XBMC to your AppleTV, just google


----------



## greglett (Dec 10, 2006)

OK. So you use DVD copy? I used the RIP option. Should I rip or copy? 
XBMC looks wicked! Can't wait to get home and try it.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

I used to COPY, now I have 2 1tb drives to RIP too... besides the cost of blank BluRays is still too high.
XBMC is a very good program considering its free and does alot...Do take the time to get into the settings and adjust the video and audio tweaks. If you can set it up on your ATV then youll be able to stream from your NAS or HDD's..... Is it 1st gen Appletv or the newer one?


----------



## greglett (Dec 10, 2006)

It's the 2nd Gen Apple TV.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

That one is a bit harder to add XBMC but it can be done....


----------



## greglett (Dec 10, 2006)

I'll give it a shot.


----------



## greglett (Dec 10, 2006)

I was also thinking about getting a WD TV player. Any thoughts on that?


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

http://wiki.xbmc.org/index.php?title=HOW-TO:Install_XBMC_on_Apple_TV_2

This is a bit complex but looks straightforward...I used GreenP0ison before the latest Apple update and GP no longer supports the new update...it wont be long though. There are others. Be careful as you could potentially run into serious problems if you do it incorrectly....


----------



## Baleful (Oct 5, 2010)

DVDFab is absolutely awesome. As soon as I buy a bluray, the first thing I do is rip it to my server. Then use my HTPC which has XBMC loaded on it, to watch the movie. Love this combo!


----------



## informel (Jun 21, 2011)

greglett said:


> I was also thinking about getting a WD TV player. Any thoughts on that?


I have a WD TV live plus and it complement my audio and video gear greatly.
I have some movies on my NAS and can play them on my TV/sound system (in 1080).

I also have some music in FLAC format and it does recognise this format (Plus OGG and many others).

I connect to the network via wire or wirelessly, but I sugess puting a wire for video in HD.

Plus you have all those online services like Vimeo, netflix, pandora, ETC


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

greglett said:


> I was also thinking about getting a WD TV player. Any thoughts on that?


I have the WD TV live as well. It has trouble with some file formats (video and audio) so I dont recommend it .....:nono:


----------



## greglett (Dec 10, 2006)

Good to know about the WD. Thanks.


----------



## informel (Jun 21, 2011)

RTS100x5 said:


> I have the WD TV live as well. It has trouble with some file formats (video and audio) so I dont recommend it .....:nono:


They had a new firmware update couple days ago that fixes some formar problem, I do not know if it fixed all problem; but WD makes regular update on this


----------



## greglett (Dec 10, 2006)

Besides the trouble with some formats
What else is wrong with it?
If the only issue is certain file formats 
That doesn't see that bad. If i will simpy
Rip DVDs I own would it not be fine?


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

I did get the fw update... and now my network share to Win7 wont connect at all .... Will update on the playback issues when i get that resolved....Meanwhile Im using XBMC alot (just on my HTPC) which works like a champ !! Dang I wish XBMC came as part of the software on this new generation of streaming av gear...that would really make my day...As it is you can purchase a "firmware" for AppleTV 1 and 2 that has XBMC called FIRECORE...


----------



## BD55 (Oct 18, 2011)

You should check out the Raspberry Pi. $35 for a 1080p capable little computer. Some dev has already got a working XBMC OS for it, and I personally think it would be pretty cool to have a network streamer the size of a small paperback running XBMC hooked onto the back of my tv. http://www.raspberrypi.org/. I just need to get "approval" before I can get one!


----------



## informel (Jun 21, 2011)

greglett said:


> Besides the trouble with some formats
> What else is wrong with it?
> If the only issue is certain file formats
> That doesn't see that bad. If i will simpy
> Rip DVDs I own would it not be fine?


For me, it work flawlessly. My son had some movies on his laptop he simply shared it and voila.
I also have a NAS with music, movies and TV series on it and it is all visible with that little box.

note: to stream HD content, you have be wired, you may have some problem if you go wireless


----------

